# used cars or scooters in lanzarote



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

can any 1 from lanzarote tell me if second hand cars or scooters cheap to buy and whats the petrol prices like in lanzarote please


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Precio de Gasolina 95 cerca de lanzarote | Precio gasolina - Encuentra tu gasolinera con el precio de gasolina más barata - Directorio de gasolineras

The above might help


----------

